# Queenstown Craft Beer



## BKBrews (21/3/17)

Anyone have recommendations for where to get decent beers in QT? Both bars and bottle shops?

So far, from my own research I have:

Smiths Craft Beer Bar
Atlas Beer Cafe


----------



## manticle (21/3/17)

Queenstown where? TAS? NZ?

or somewhere else?


----------



## Meddo (21/3/17)

Smith's is great, the supermarkets and standard bottle-os carry a decent range of Garage Inc. and Tuatara as well.


----------



## BKBrews (21/3/17)

manticle said:


> Queenstown where? TAS? NZ?
> 
> or somewhere else?


NZ.... Didn't even know about TAS 



Meddo said:


> Smith's is great, the supermarkets and standard bottle-os carry a decent range of Garage Inc. and Tuatara as well.


Good to know - Smiths looked cool on their website. I love Tuatara so will be stoked to find some bottle shops that stock it!


----------



## Meddo (21/3/17)

Aside from the beers I highly recommend the po'boys at Smiths, lovely tucker.


----------



## earle (21/3/17)

I know its more mainstream by NZ standards but I always enjoy a visit to the Speights Ale House in QT. Good food as well.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (21/3/17)

Ooh get out of QT as fast as you can. One massive tourist /money trap.

Wanaka is nice.


----------



## Rambo (21/3/17)

Can't remember the name, but there was a great place at the end of the wharf. Little place with about 20 beers on tap, friendly staff, good food and a resident goat. I named it in another thread somewhere on nz road trips.


----------



## BKBrews (21/3/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Ooh get out of QT as fast as you can. One massive tourist /money trap.
> 
> Wanaka is nice.


I'm only there from Saturday to Thursday for a wedding...


----------



## earle (21/3/17)

Its an easy day trip to the brewery in Wanaka if you have transport. Check its open before you go though. I can never time it to be there when its open.


----------



## BKBrews (21/3/17)

earle said:


> Its an easy day trip to the brewery in Wanaka if you have transport. Check its open before you go though. I can never time it to be there when its open.


which brewery? Not sure if we will have time/transport, but I'll scope it out.


----------



## manticle (21/3/17)

BKBrews said:


> NZ.... Didn't even know about TAS


It's the town where they play AFL on gravel.
Knowing that, they probably drink straight meth like all hard men do. Craft beer is for ponces ey?


----------



## mugley (21/3/17)

Smith's and Atlas are both solid for beers and views.

For bottle shops, try the Henry's next to the supermarket on Shotover St. Avoid any store called Betty's (bright green signage, hard to miss) - the beer there is almost always a couple of bucks more than everywhere else.


----------



## earle (21/3/17)

BKBrews said:


> which brewery? Not sure if we will have time/transport, but I'll scope it out.


Wanaka Beerworks maybe. Its out near the airport. Edit to add link: http://www.wanakabeerworks.co.nz/


----------



## Rambo (21/3/17)

And remember to take your passport with you, won't accept drivers license in nz and will ask you even if you're well over 18.


----------

